# Ahhhh ....soon



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

I know its still 80 out, but soon ......


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Not soon enough! Except I wanna have the shanty in tow!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I got a call last week my new 2014 Summit X 154 will delivered in the next few weeks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Talkin my language up in here! That Summit will be a great deep pow sled, be a tough wait for you.:evil:


----------



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

Know all about the new sled wait. Brought ours home the 1st wk of june as they were left overs . With in a few days I was tearing it down to slip the 136 kit in it .....dang that was a long summer !
.. congrats on the new ride 
.....91 days


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Its being delivered in steamboat, but I won't be down to set it up til December 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

Seen more sleds in tow this wknd then quads ...were not the only ones thinking snow :corkysm55
..time to start getting them dusted off.

... love your sig SB, sure mis captain Phil ..its not the same :sad:


----------

